# Lite a candle for Chariot Ron



## Diana (Oct 31, 2008)

Below is a link that will take you to the candle for Ron.

Lite a Candle for Ron

It seem like we have been lighting many candles for our Forum members.

Sending a little prayer of HOPE for Ron and his family.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## minih (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## bfogg (Oct 31, 2008)

bump!

Bonnie


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you Diana for starting this group.


----------



## Linda K (Oct 31, 2008)

I lit a candle today , and hope everyone joins in.

Linda


----------



## Marylou (Nov 1, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bcody (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Marylou (Nov 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Belinda (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in !! I am going to light another as my first has burned out!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 6, 2008)

Remember, the candles only last 48 hours and then go out. I just went back and relit mine. Ron needs thoughts and prayers from everyone. Please take a moment to lit a candle for him.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Birdmomjb (Nov 9, 2008)

Ron was at the National Convention this week.

I was so glad to see him get to attend as this was somthing he really wanted to do. Please keep him in your prayers.

If you get a chance to meet him you will love him as all of us in the AR club do.

Jan


----------



## Marylou (Nov 10, 2008)

DITTO!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 12, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of Ron's candles have burned out. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## minih (Nov 13, 2008)

Bumping this up.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Nov 14, 2008)

Bumping this up!


----------



## racingfan72104 (Nov 15, 2008)

lets all keep Ron in our prayers and thougts


----------



## Marylou (Nov 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 19, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 20, 2008)

Please check out the other thread regarding Ron....


----------

